# Germany Job Seeker Visa



## sonudave (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello All, 

I have 8 years of experience in Software Testing. I have confusion here. Should I apply for Job Seeker visa or should I go on student visa? 

Also, What are the chances of job opportunities for Testing? 

Please suggest as I am in confusion for how to processed.

Thanks
Sou


----------



## jishwi (Oct 19, 2016)

I also would like to try for Job seeker visa. Could you please share ideas.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You need to take a look at the requirements for a job seeker visa on the German consulate website in your country of residence. There are, quite frankly, no guarantees for this (or any other sort of) visa - if you are accepted, you'll get six months (I think it is) in Germany to seek work. If you don't find a job in that period of time, you'll be expected to return back home.

Finding a job in Germany or anywhere else is a matter of qualifications, experience and a certain amount of luck. It will help quite a bit if you speak German (if only for interacting with co-workers and day to day life), and if your qualifications and experience are somehow a bit "unique" - i.e. something not commonly found in the German population. Past that, it's a matter of being in the right place at the right time with a CV that fills a need for a specific employer.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

